# Hilfe bei Icon Erstellung



## Krejci (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,
bin neu hier und habe bisher wenig Erfahrung mit Photshop (CS6). Erhoffe mir ein wenig Anfänger/Start Hilfe.
Habe im Netz folgende Icons gefunden und würde diese gerne als Blank Icons im PSD Format haben. Ziel ist es, damit ein paar Icons für mein iPhone 5s zu basteln.
Wichtig ist halt, das eben genau die Größe und die runden Kanten eingehalten werden.















Kann mir jemand eine solche PSD erstellen? Also komplett so wie diese Icons? Mir Ring, den leichten Streifen/Schatten und genau den Maßen?
Bin ich hier überhaupt richtig, mit meinem Wunsch?
Gruß,
Modano


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Januar 2014)

Verstehe dein Anliegen nicht. Mach die Dateien doch einfach in Photoshop auf und speicher sie dann als PSD, wenn dir dieses Dateiformat so wichtig ist.


----------



## Krejci (23. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte eine PSD haben, um verschiedene Icon in verschieden Farben selbst zu basteln.

Leider bin ich in Photoshop noch nicht so weit, mir ein solches Basis Template selbst zu erstellen.

Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
also so wie ich dich verstehe möchtest du auf Basis dieser Icons selber welche erstellen. Verstehe ich dich richtig?

Ich frag erstmal bevor ich anfange dir das zu erklären da ich mir sonst umsonst Arbeit mache.

Grüße


----------



## Krejci (24. Januar 2014)

Ok, ich probier mal genauer zu werden. Ich möchte ein ios7 passendes Icon (Maße 120x120 - wobei die abgerundeten Ecken exakt wie in ios7 sein müssen!). 

Die psd Datei sollte dann mehrere Basis Farben (Schwarz, Weiß, Blau, Rot, Grün, Gelb, Lila) zur Auswahl haben. Außerdem möchte ich einen Ring haben, wie in den Beispielen. Ebenso würde ich gerne die blassen Streifen haben.

Die einzelnen Telefon Icons würde ich mir dann selber basteln. Ich brauche eben nur die Basis, da ich da nicht so bewandert bin. Und wie ich ein Ring oder diese Streifen erstelle, weiß ich eben nicht!

Es gibt ja tonnenweise psd ios7 templates im netz, aus denen werde ich aber nicht schlau. Und,


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich hab dir hier eine Vorlage erstellt, da ich zu faul war das jetzt alles zu beschreiben.
Das einzigste mit dem ich Probleme hatte es so einzustellen wie in der Vorlage war der Kreis.

Grüße


----------



## Krejci (27. Januar 2014)

@Jan-Frederik: Hammer tausend Dank. Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt! Supergeil.

Wenn du mal gaaanz viel Zeit hast, kannst du ja mal ein kleines Tutorial schreiben, wie du die Strahlen und den Kreis gemacht hast.

Echt...tausend Dank!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Januar 2014)

Hi,
also dazu bruchts kein Tutroial .
Die Straheln habe ich einfach mit Linine erzeugt. Da es kein „Stern“ ist, also sich die Strahlen an der Spitze verjüngen ist das die einfachste und schnellste Variante. Erzeugt halt recht viel Ebenen. Aber dafür gibts ja Ebenenordner .

Den Kreis habe ich per Formwerkzeug erstellt.

Viele Grüße


----------

